# Local Rides - 2017 edition



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I went ahead and signed up for the Tour de Staten Island, this despite my previous feelings on the event. Figured I'd give it a shot. Also doing the 5 Boro (just so I can finally go over the VZ Narrows bridge), but hopefully weather cooperates more than last year (the reason I skipped). I'm repeating the Revolutionary Ramble (great ride) and signed on for the popular NJ Gran Fondo (Medio version). Looking to squeeze one or two more in, probably one outside the Tri-State. 

So, what rides have you signed up for this season? Any big goals?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> I went ahead and signed up for the Tour de Staten Island, this despite my previous feelings on the event. Figured I'd give it a shot. Also doing the 5 Boro (just so I can finally go over the VZ Narrows bridge), but hopefully weather cooperates more than last year (the reason I skipped). I'm repeating the Revolutionary Ramble (great ride) and signed on for the popular NJ Gran Fondo (Medio version). Looking to squeeze one or two more in, probably one outside the Tri-State.
> 
> So, what rides have you signed up for this season? Any big goals?


I'm from south Jersey so those rides are too far away. Plus the idea of riding anywhere in NYC is so terrifying to me that it makes me cringe.

Rides I plan to do this year
ACS City to Shore (maybe) - I've done this a bunch of times and its kinda meh but our company has a team
Spellbound Century - it ends at a brewery, so whats not to like
Princeton Century - I have ridden this every year since I started road riding except 1, so its the Law
Jersey Devil Century - some nice rural south Jersey roads
Lake Nockamixon Century (PA) - this got cancelled last year so we'll see if it happens


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I have it on good word that the Ride to Montauk is a good time. I've been meaning to do it for a few years now but I just can't seem to bring myself to pay the $195 for a ticket. Is it just me or is $200 pushing it for a one day ride? 

Home

You can ride free if you, or someone on your behalf, volunteers. I thought about signing up my wife and my three month old for the beer pouring gig at the finish line. All other jobs like bike loading and rest stop table volunteer went quick. Most require you to wake up at 2AM and working through the morning.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> I'm from south Jersey so those rides are too far away. Plus the idea of riding anywhere in NYC is so terrifying to me that it makes me cringe.
> 
> Rides I plan to do this year
> ACS City to Shore (maybe) - I've done this a bunch of times and its kinda meh but our company has a team
> ...


I'm interested in the Princeton Century, but I'm having trouble finding info on their site. Any insight?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> I'm interested in the Princeton Century, but I'm having trouble finding info on their site. Any insight?


I assume there will be more info on the site as we get closer. Its set for the 5th of August. Here is a link to last years route

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15633718


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Wetworks said:


> So, what rides have you signed up for this season? Any big goals?


The only ride I've signed up for so far is the Fools Classic in nearby Bucks County, PA. My "big goal" for the year is to ride every dirt road within 20 miles of home, and the Fools Classic is an opportunity to check off a bunch of them. Normally I would have also done the Hell of Hunterdon. But that ride has gotten so big that it's no longer appealing to me, it has gotten a bit pricey for what little they provide, and the change to the start location makes it much less convenient. So I will check of those dirt roads on my own - I've already done about half of them this year.


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

Hell of Hunterdon, LuLackaWycoHunda, and NJ Gran Fondo. Maybe Black Bear Century. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Have volunteered for most of the charity rides in NYC; always a lot of fun:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIzMOUcFac&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=23
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmFU_8WPjGw&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=22

Some of theses rides I've done over & over. This one's a bit different;
it's more like a rolling party:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znNxuX-NmA0&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=3


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

1nterceptor said:


> Have volunteered for most of the charity rides in NYC; always a lot of fun:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIzMOUcFac&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=23
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmFU_8WPjGw&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA&index=22
> 
> ...


After 28 years of living here, I am so over all this hipster city [BEEP].


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone done Z-Trek before? Timeline is good for me, but they make it sound almost like a gravel ride.

ZTrek 2017 NJ Charity Cycling Event - July 29, 2017


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Anyone done Z-Trek before? Timeline is good for me, but they make it sound almost like a gravel ride.
> 
> ZTrek 2017 NJ Charity Cycling Event - July 29, 2017


I have not heard of it but it looks like a good route. I'd consider it but I am already signed up for another century that day. I did not get any gravel bike vibe from the website


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree. Never heard of it but looks pretty good. There may be a little gravel but very little. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DaveG said:


> I did not get any gravel bike vibe from the website


The only thing I saw was the cautionary statement: "You will be riding on country roads; assume there is gravel in every turn." Looking at the 100 mile route, I didn't notice any gravel roads.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> The only thing I saw was the cautionary statement: "You will be riding on country roads; assume there is gravel in every turn." Looking at the 100 mile route, I didn't notice any gravel roads.


I think that wording is standard lawyer language used on many rides. Its just a warning that there may be gravel or sand on turns and dont sue us if you crash


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> I think that wording is standard lawyer language used on many rides. Its just a warning that there may be gravel or sand on turns and dont sue us if you crash


That's what I had figured, but I thought it was good to ask anyway. Frigging lawyers, ruining my impulsiveness!!!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

However, it is worth noting, that we are getting into the annual "chip & seal" season. Today, I was riding thru the Hunterdon plateau region (Kingwood, Alexandria, Raritan Twsps) and already saw some roads where they've put down fine gravel to get absorbed by the tar on the surface. I ran into a Raritan Twsp road crew doing some repairs and they told me they will be doing a lot of chip & seal work over the next month or two, so some of the roads on this event may seem like gravel roads.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> However, it is worth noting, that we are getting into the annual "chip & seal" season. Today, I was riding thru the Hunterdon plateau region (Kingwood, Alexandria, Raritan Twsps) and already saw some roads where they've put down fine gravel to get absorbed by the tar on the surface. I ran into a Raritan Twsp road crew doing some repairs and they told me they will be doing a lot of chip & seal work over the next month or two, so some of the roads on this event may seem like gravel roads.


I HATE chip and seal. Its barely better than just throwing broken glass on the road except at least with broken glass you don't get tar all over you and your bike


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I sign up for 1 ride each year- the Tour of the Litchfield Hills. Other than that, I just go out and ride, usually from my house to wherever and back.


----------

